
How to Adjust Tkinter UI? - googcheng
I have coded a simple ui, but have some issues
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;old.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;learnpython&#x2F;comments&#x2F;cxszgl&#x2F;tkinter_ui&#x2F;
======
mehhh
Omg, Tkinter is so nostalgic for me! I still remember working with it back
during the initial intro to CS courses. Sorry to not be mlre helpful!

